# Is Daylightsun an F?



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LMAO, having second thoughts? I wouldn't wanna mess with you if you're anything like the Kill Bill girl


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I'm a minority who predicted right, do I get a prize?


I respect your powers of observation. roud:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I voted T as well. Must be my Intuition.

The Force is strong with me. lol


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, can I change my vote? Daylightsun definitely has a point. She's no Oprah!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know how many times I need to say it. I am Odd. As in why I don't have a BF. In a chill environment I am very playful and sweet. In a stressed work environment I am very logical and cold. Most guys really freak out because I am like 2 people. My T dominates and it really sends chills up the spines of men.
But then they like my charisma so they don't know what to do with me. I understand this that is why I am content with being alone. I am happiest when I am alone. I am very social so it was hard at 1st. But I am starting to over come that. roud:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I did not consider gender. My point wasnt really to see if you relate to the guys in the videos... but just to show you that even the male ENTJs which, by design should tend to be more RAWR!!! just by virtue of being male, don't have to be arrogant asses.
I didn't take anything you said as a slap in the face to NTs. I suspected by the quote of yours that I used that you were believing something that simply isnt true of the whole, even if it may be true in part.

My only investment in my original reply is that you're not confused about who you are, based off a faulty assumption.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Fffffffffff


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Your F comes out in PersonalityCafe but maybe in real life you are really T dominant. :shocked:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

F.

Because. Um.
*Because.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> F.
> 
> Because. Um.
> *Because.*


You need to elaborate. Bold is not a magical button that makes concept clear.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

**Makes the concept clear**


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lykos said:


> **Makes the concept clear**


Thanks!:blushed:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*What I'm getting at is that its her personal opinion. :wink:*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I c thanks:mellow:


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

daylightsun said:


> I c thanks:mellow:


The little I could see of your room in the video, and the fact that you mentioned the surround sound struck me as more NT than NF! I actually lived in a surface NT personality for years(long story!) so I know the difference! Maybe you are NF at the core and because you are in school you have shifted into NT mode. That happened to me, but I've now returned to living from my NF core. What actually motivates your decisions when push comes to shove? I will try to base them on logic as I am debating the options, but the bottom line is I finally decide by how it is going to make me or others feel (this is why I am always in debt!).


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NT would be my core. Thats why I have a "Portfolio". roud:
It looks like the T are wining, since snail did change her vote.


----------

